# deed back my mgv poits



## chexchy (Apr 19, 2016)

We have 133 pt eoy odd.  with this amount of pt from mgv we can only go to 9 resorts and my mf is $700.  IF I bought thes from DRI which is equivalent to 7980 pt, I could go to more resorts in the us collection for the same amount of mf.  WHat a rip off!  I am sick and tired of DRI.  They don't treat us the same as their DRI owners.
Anybody knows if DRI still takes back my mgv points?  How do I start this process?
thanks


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 19, 2016)

Details are in this thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859


----------



## cd5 (Apr 19, 2016)

Are you not able to get an II or RCI membership (direct) so that you can go elsewhere? That would undoubtedly be cheaper than buying more points from DRI and provide you with a much wider variety of resorts to choose from.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 19, 2016)

> We have 133 pt eoy odd. with this amount of pt from mgv we can only go to 9 resorts and my mf is $700. IF I bought thes from DRI which is equivalent to 7980 pt, I could go to more resorts in the us collection for the same amount of mf. WHat a rip off! I am sick and tired of DRI. They don't treat us the same as their DRI owners.


Not sure why you are upset.  You bought pts in a TS system ( MGV)  that had 9 resorts Why are you now upset because you can only use those pts at those 9 resorts?

The fact that owners, who bought another DRI product, have over 35 resorts well that is a different product and has different rules. 

I'm not saying I like DRI but different products have different rules. 




> Anybody knows if DRI still takes back my mgv points? How do I start this process?
> thanks


YES   DRI is still taking back MGV pts





cd5 said:


> Are you not able to get an II or RCI membership (direct) so that you can go elsewhere? That would undoubtedly be cheaper than buying more points from DRI and provide you with a much wider variety of resorts to choose from.


I (like the OP) used to own 133 MGV pts and was able to get some great trades in II using my MGV pts.


----------



## chexchy (Apr 19, 2016)

*the exchange is too expensive*

I did try to exchange my week with II.  It took me 4 years to get the exchange.  every year it ruin my vacation.  I waited then ended paying for hotel for somewhere else not in my plan.  4 years of II membership is about $200(i think) plus my mf.  so for that exchange i paid about $2000 for the week (my memory my exaggerate).  That is too expensive.
I did not say that i will buy more from DRI but i said that for the same mf ($1500 for 1 br for 2 years) i have limited locations compare to others.  
By the way i hate DRI.  I got the sampler package they gave all MGV locations and some other places. I ended going to cancun las vegas.  And they treated me like the unwanted in the presentation.  I got up the chair at 60 min but i just couldn't go because i had to get some kind of paper showing that i did attend the presentation.  They gave me the odd schedule like 1pm or 8am.  I have no control of the schedule.  anyhow i hate DRI and i told them straight "I would rather buy another one and throw this one in the trash."
Worldmark seems to be the good one and they have the west coast that is where i live.
thanks


----------

